
Hijacked Asus software updates installed backdoor on at least 0.5M PCS - T-A
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/hijacked-asus-software-updates-installed-backdoor-on-at-least-0-5-million-pcs/
======
craftyguy
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19482191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19482191)

